# How's this for a removal?



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Thought some of you would enjoy the video in this LINK of snow plowing in Japan.


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

I didn't know they got that much snow there, wow.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

actually japan is the snowyest country at sealevel. if you go to the alps, the resorts never close! well not for lack of snow


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Damn, thats alot of snow.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I heard those guys just lost the account to some dude named Chen with an 85 S-10 and a snowblower. His 6.5 Western has wings though, so he'll be able to handle it.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Now that will take time to remove!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i never knew they got that amount of snow either


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

FordFisherman;1176800 said:


> I heard those guys just lost the account to some dude named Chen with an 85 S-10 and a snowblower. His 6.5 Western has wings though, so he'll be able to handle it.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

FordFisherman;1176800 said:


> I heard those guys just lost the account to some dude named Chen with an 85 S-10 and a snowblower. His 6.5 Western has wings though, so he'll be able to handle it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: now thats funny i don't care who you are


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

this is a snow blower

read the coments 12ft drift






another old but good






train plow gettin stuck






and what a explosion when the train hit this drift.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

FordFisherman;1176800 said:


> I heard those guys just lost the account to some dude named Chen with an 85 S-10 and a snowblower. His 6.5 Western has wings though, so he'll be able to handle it.


:laughingriceless!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

wow that is alot of snow..


----------

